# Lighting in the shed.



## zowie (Apr 3, 2011)

Im just wondering if any of you have any good suggestions about lights in the shed. Im still at home with my mum and dad so running electric out there is not an option as they hate my shed at the best of times! So at the moment I use 3 of these plastic bulbs that i found,they look like actual light bulbs with a little pull string,they are just plastic so they dont smash,as i didnt want to risk getting glass anywhere if i did smash them while lifting boxes and things up on top of my hutch. They have been fine throughout the summer as i have been going out there for a while and coming in just as it gets dark but now the nights are getting dark quite early,im obviously having them on for a lot longer and when they use 4 batteries each,to say im getting through a fair few batteries is an understatement!! The last lot of batteries only lasted just over 2 weeks  They are duracell,so i would have thought they would have lasted a bit longer!! Its not like im using cheap batteries. 

Does any one use anything different if they havent got electric in their shed's or shall i just get used to the idea of spending a lot of money on batteries over the winter??


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

I would just suggest those cheap plastic lights that stick on the walls that you just press on and off. I dont know how long they would last or how long the batteries would last but just buy a couple sets of rechargeable batteries so you dont have to continuously buy new ones.

Someone else might have some better ideas XD


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Rini said:


> I would just suggest those cheap plastic lights that stick on the walls that you just press on and off. I dont know how long they would last or how long the batteries would last but just buy a couple sets of rechargeable batteries so you dont have to continuously buy new ones.
> 
> Someone else might have some better ideas XD


Battery lights don't last long outside. I tried them and the batteries died within a couple of days. Think its because of the temperature changes, I tried them during winter when it was getting dark at like 4pm.


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

Kammie said:


> Battery lights don't last long outside. I tried them and the batteries died within a couple of days. Think its because of the temperature changes, I tried them during winter when it was getting dark at like 4pm.


Oh well maybe not the best then XD My brother used one in the gecko vivarium so he could see in at night better. But it was only turned on for a second when he needed it.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

we have one like this in our chicken coop
Solar Powered 10 LED Shed Night Light Workshop Outdoor | eBay

you can get better if you want to pay a bit more, like this
SOLAR FLUORESCENT SHED & OUTDOOR LIGHT KIT. BEST BY FAR | eBay


----------



## zowie (Apr 3, 2011)

Rechargeable batteries hadn't even crossed my mind!! That's a much better idea!!

Lil miss, are those lights actually bright?? Do they always work? I have visions of the solar running out and only having light sometimes!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

yep they are quite bright, ours hasnt failed yet, even on a cloudy day, you get atleast a couple of hours light out of it, ours is only a cheepo one, you can always spend a bit more and get a better quality one


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Lil miss I'd never even thought of solar lights, all the ones I've seen in shops have been those crappy decoration type ones. I may get one for the bunny shed to make it easier to play spot the bunny when its dark. 

How do they attach? As in will I need to drill a hole through the shed to attach the wire from the panel to the light?


----------



## zowie (Apr 3, 2011)

Kammie said:


> Lil miss I'd never even thought of solar lights, all the ones I've seen in shops have been those crappy decoration type ones. I may get one for the bunny shed to make it easier to play spot the bunny when its dark.
> 
> How do they attach? As in will I need to drill a hole through the shed to attach the wire from the panel to the light?


I was going to ask those questions too!!.

So even in the winter when it snows,they still work?? Are they bright enough to just need one or is it best to get two?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i think you need to drill a hole, dad fitted ours :lol:
aslong as the panel is kept free of snow it will work in winter

we only have 1, but it depends on just how bright you want it to be, and how big the shed is, a higher quality light like the second one i posted is probably a better option then the cheep one we have :lol:


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

I dont know if you can find them where you are but my hubby has a couple of long car inspection lights they are led and very bright normally these run off cords but he has rechargable ones they last about 6 hours before needing to be recharged and are really good to work with. I think he found his at Halfords,,


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

I have solar butterfly lights inside my shed  lights up all pretty


----------



## zowie (Apr 3, 2011)

I love the idea of the solar lights. The more expensive one seems great. So if i had one of those,i would always have light?? Do you have to do anything to them to make them work,like point the panel thing in certain directions and stuff??
Il have a look in halfords for a car light,that might keep me going until i can sort the solar one out.

I really really want solar butterfly lights in my shed!!!! Their brilliant and ever so pretty!!! Do they work all the time too?? My shed would look beautiful with them in!!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

just put the panel in the place that gets the most sun  tis really simple really, as long as the panel gets light, the battery will be charged, which means you should in theory always have light


----------



## zowie (Apr 3, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> just put the panel in the place that gets the most sun  tis really simple really, as long as the panel gets light, the battery will be charged, which means you should in theory always have light


Perfect!! I shall be investing in this!! Thanks for the help! :smile5:


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Ive used the little LED push on ones in my old shed worked a treat and never needed to change the batteries.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

I got my butterfly led lights from wilko's for £10, they are very low lighting to be on all time but enough for me to see when i go in.
They are a blue colour and havent seemed to disturb the buns at all.


----------

